# Employment



## bmccrary (Jan 8, 2008)

Dear Officers of the Local Chapter of AAPC,

I came across your email addresses through the national site.  I am a practice manager for a Port Orange based Physicians' Office (Neurology & Pain Relief MD).  We are looking for someone strong in billing and coding to lead our team.  Does the local chapter have a place for posting positions?  Please advise.  Also, please feel free to forward this email to any you believe may be interested/qualified.  Any direction would be very much appreciated.

Mona Traulsen

Cell- 386.569.1481


----------



## dcrawford/CPC (Dec 23, 2009)

*I am Interested*

Please contact Dyann at R M Medical Management,LLC 888-229-6868
Visit our website at rmmedicalmanagement.com
Thanks


----------



## dcrawford/CPC (Dec 23, 2009)

*I am Interested*

Please contact Dyann at R M Medical Management,LLC 888-229-6268
Visit our website at rmmedicalmanagement.com
Thanks


----------

